
Show HN: Freshlytics – open-source privacy-friendly analytics - rkwz
https://github.com/sheshbabu/freshlytics
======
rkwz
Hello everyone,

Freshlytics is a self-hosted open-source privacy-friendly analytics software.

You can use it to learn more about your users in terms of visited urls,
referrers and browsers used without invading the users privacy.

It doesn't use cookies and doesn't collect PII. While this limits what metrics
can be collected, I felt that there might be a good portion of websites on the
internet who don't need these invasive metrics.

It's built using Typescript (React/Express) and uses PipelineDB for storage.
All the reports are pre-defined (not adhoc) so I felt this is a good use case
for PipelineDB's continuous views.

This is still in beta, so please use it in production with care or atlas run
it in parallel to other analytics software.

Please feel free to leave feedback as comments or as issues in GitHub.

